# Promote Lyft for many reasons



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Lyft takes less of a cut, might be more honest, and has a tipping feature. Stick it to Uber and promote Lyft to your riders.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Stick it to Uber and promote Lyft to your riders.


And Juno. Uber needs to improve it's drive experience and quitting isn't enough.

Uber hits it's drivers bottom line, I think drivers can send a message by hitting their market share.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uber will never lack drivers. The only way they will go down is if they lose pax.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Lyft takes less of a cut, *might be* more honest, and has a tipping feature. Stick it to Uber and promote Lyft to your riders.


I love your confidence there...


----------

